# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK Fishnews: New Brachyhypopomus knifefish named

## AquaticQuotient.com

New Brachyhypopomus knifefish named

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's Fish News RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

